# need plone4



## rill (Oct 26, 2010)

FreeBSD ports have plone3. No plone4. Hope plone4 can be installed from FreeBSD ports.


----------



## rill (Nov 11, 2010)

*install plone4*

install plone4:
download: Plone-4.0-UnifiedInstaller.tgz

```
tar xfz Plone-4.0-UnifiedInstaller.tgz
cd Plone-4.0-UnifiedInstaller 
sudo install.sh standalone
cd /usr/local/Plone/zinstance/bin
sudo ./plonectl start

stop: sudo ./plonectl stop
```

It ok now.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 11, 2010)

This is the way it should be done: Porter's Handbook


----------



## sfourman (Jan 29, 2011)

I have a need for plone4 on FreeBSD, does someone have a port laying around, that I could test?


----------

